# The Artwork, Crafts and Creative Endeavors thread



## tankyguy (Sep 7, 2014)

The 'BHM's Got Talent' thread has music and performance covered, so how about a thread for drawing, painting, crafting and the like?

Post and show off your stuff.

Here's my deviantart page where I post 3d art I'm working on.
http://maverick3d.deviantart.com/


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 7, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> The 'BHM's Got Talent' thread has music and performance covered, so how about a thread for drawing, painting, crafting and the like?
> 
> Post and show off your stuff.
> 
> ...



Actually, when I started that thread, I was hoping to have people put in *all* of their different creative endeavors. It did ok for a while at first. We had a tattoo artist share some of his artwork, and another shared some of their stand-up comedy, but it kind of fell into just a few of us that do music still posting in it.

Great work tankyguy. I really like your Fly Guy, but all your work is really cool!


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow! tankyguy, you and some other people here like bayone and zowie have such talent in the visual arts. (warning: my cougar crush on you has now intensified) Do you do things in 2D sometimes, too, like graphic novel-type stuff? Or sculpt using physical media? Please forgive me if these are stupid questions; I'm not really an artistic type myself. 

I think you mentioned somewhere that you have taught classes in 3D animation before? That is awesome.  Can you share any other opportunities you've had to showcase your skills--I can't be the only one who would love to hear about them. 

Sorry that I can't really contribute anything to this thread, unless you count the poem I wrote in 3rd grade about our family cat.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok so I do partake in artsy stuffs. Thing is I'm always nervy about displaying what I do, so much so I almost never show anyone.
So here are 2 unfinished bits. Its layered drawing. Bottom is colour pencil, then pen on acitate.

I like you guys here so I'm happy to let you have a look.

I wish I knew how to do the 3d stuff, I'd be all over it. Good work tankyguy. 

View attachment IMG_20140908_014807.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140908_014740.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Sep 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ok so I do partake in artsy stuffs. Thing is I'm always nervy about displaying what I do, so much so I almost never show anyone.
> So here are 2 unfinished bits. Its layered drawing. Bottom is colour pencil, then pen on acitate.
> 
> I like you guys here so I'm happy to let you have a look.
> ...



Why in the world should you be nervy? You do awesome work - both you and tankyguy do! Thank you both for sharing


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments and visits to my page, everyone.



biglynch said:


> Ok so I do partake in artsy stuffs. Thing is I'm always nervy about displaying what I do, so much so I almost never show anyone.
> So here are 2 unfinished bits. Its layered drawing. Bottom is colour pencil, then pen on acitate.



These are really great, biglynch. You say they're unfinished; you should finish them up and show them off proudly.




MsBrightside said:


> Do you do things in 2D sometimes, too, like graphic novel-type stuff? Or sculpt using physical media? Please forgive me if these are stupid questions; I'm not really an artistic type myself.
> 
> I think you mentioned somewhere that you have taught classes in 3D animation before? That is awesome.  Can you share any other opportunities you've had to showcase your skills--I can't be the only one who would love to hear about them.
> 
> Sorry that I can't really contribute anything to this thread, unless you count the poem I wrote in 3rd grade about our family cat.



My drawings are so much chicken scratch. 
I did a bit of wood carving when I was a kid, and I used to make a lot of abstract stuff in high school welding/metal shop, but all of it got water damaged and thrown out. I want to join an adult clay sculpting class because I've never really done that, but there's never any going on and I don't have the money/inclination to go back to art school for it. 

I did teach 3d animation for a year but left when I got the opportunity to work at a game studio out West (which turned out to be a bad move ). Also, I got to work on a couple low budget, locally produced kid's animated TV series, neither of which ever aired in the US AFAIK, but one seems fairly popular in Eastern Europe and South America based on internet searches. Besides that, I've been struggling to find a gig for the past four years; I chalk it up to a combination of being stuck in a bad geographic location for the line of work and my skills being good-but-not-great enough for employers in the big cities to take notice. :doh:

If you want to share your 3rd grade cat poem here, do it!


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 8, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ok so I do partake in artsy stuffs. Thing is I'm always nervy about displaying what I do, so much so I almost never show anyone.
> So here are 2 unfinished bits. Its layered drawing. Bottom is colour pencil, then pen on acitate.
> 
> I like you guys here so I'm happy to let you have a look.
> ...


Your drawings are amazing! It's as if you're a criminal sketch artist for Gotham City. 
Seriously, though, the talent to be found among the members of this forum is absolutely mind-bending. :bow: 


tankyguy said:


> Thanks for the compliments and visits to my page, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your drawings can't be that bad --if I understood one of the comments on your webpage correctly, you use them as a starting point for your 3D digital creations. I'm sorry that some of your work was lost to water damage; I live in a hurricane-prone area and know lots of people whose homes have been affected by that sort of thing. I hope you do get the chance to try the clay sometime; it's almost always good to try something new. 

Your stint at the game studio sounds quite fascinating, even if things didn't turn out the way you wanted. I suppose one can learn a lot from even a bad experience, I just wish it didn't have to be so painful. 

Your mention of low-budget children's programs made me think of old episodes of "Land of the Lost" that my brother and I watched as kids. I realize the type of art you do didn't exist in digital form back then, but I bet you could have designed a killer Sleestak! It's cool to think that your characters will be fond childhood memories for your fans.

I empathize with the feeling that you're in a location that doesn't provide many opportunities for making use of your skills. I have a background in basic science and worked in large research institutions in St. Louis and the Washington, D.C. area, but there's nothing like that where I live now. Recently, a couple of possibilities have cropped up for me, however; and I hope one of them will pan out. Keep the faith when it comes to your own work! Finding the right opportunity can be really difficult; and, unfortunately, the "it's not what you know but who you know" thing does come into play a lot. Two of the three leads that I'm pursuing at the moment are being opened to me as a result of personal connections. You strike me as someone that would make a positive impression on his colleagues, so maybe you can network a little! Perhaps I've just been lucky to have supportive colleagues and supervisors; but in my experience, people are often more willing or even eager to help you than you think. Best of luck to you, because work like yours deserves to be appreciated.

Thanks for the invitation to post my cat poem; but I'm afraid to end up besieged by annoying PMs from literary agents wanting to sign me to their publishing firms, and I prefer to enjoy my anonymity.


----------



## bayone (Sep 8, 2014)

biglynch said:


> So here are 2 unfinished bits. Its layered drawing. Bottom is colour pencil, then pen on acitate.



I like the Penguin -- he's sort of halfway between the Danny Devito version and the Burgess Meredith version.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Actually, when I started that thread, I was hoping to have people put in *all* of their different creative endeavors. It did ok for a while at first. We had a tattoo artist share some of his artwork, and another shared some of their stand-up comedy, but it kind of fell into just a few of us that do music still posting in it.
> 
> Great work tankyguy. I really like your Fly Guy, but all your work is really cool!



My thoughts exactly. I'm always waiting for others to post in that thread.


----------



## shandyman (Sep 9, 2014)

I am not sure if I fit in to this category, I am not artistic in the slightest but I am a very visual thinker. I like to solve problems using drawings, diagrams and 3D models.

Here is an example, it is a model I created of a seed, showing most of the internal anatomy. 

View attachment inner 6.jpg


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 9, 2014)

http://letsallgotothelobby.tumblr.com/tagged/art+stuff

boop

I've been bad at drawing lately. Need to get back in the habit.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 10, 2014)

shandyman said:


> I am not sure if I fit in to this category, I am not artistic in the slightest but I am a very visual thinker. I like to solve problems using drawings, diagrams and 3D models.
> 
> Here is an example, it is a model I created of a seed, showing most of the internal anatomy.



That's really neat. I always like seeing computer graphics used for things other than pure entertainment.




freakyfred said:


> http://letsallgotothelobby.tumblr.com/tagged/art+stuff
> 
> boop
> 
> I've been bad at drawing lately. Need to get back in the habit.



I see you share a love of comics and Scott Pilgrim being decapitated. We should be friends now.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 10, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ok so I do partake in artsy stuffs. Thing is I'm always nervy about displaying what I do, so much so I almost never show anyone.
> So here are 2 unfinished bits. Its layered drawing. Bottom is colour pencil, then pen on acitate.



Your drawings are really really good. I hope you keep up with it. However, I can't say the same for your ability to take pictures of your drawings 



shandyman said:


> I am not sure if I fit in to this category, I am not artistic in the slightest but I am a very visual thinker. I like to solve problems using drawings, diagrams and 3D models.
> 
> Here is an example, it is a model I created of a seed, showing most of the internal anatomy.



Before I read the description of what this was, it seemed alarmingly sexual. I don't think I'll ever be able to look at seeds the same way...



freakyfred said:


> http://letsallgotothelobby.tumblr.com/tagged/art+stuff
> 
> boop
> 
> I've been bad at drawing lately. Need to get back in the habit.



You should start a webcomic! Your drawing style would be perfect for it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 10, 2014)

You should make him!


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> Before I read the description of what this was, it seemed alarmingly sexual. I don't think I'll ever be able to look at seeds the same way...



Seeds are like...the most sexual things by definition. They are the literal fruits of plant sex.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 11, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> That's really neat. I always like seeing computer graphics used for things other than pure entertainment.



I was reading a Reddit post about this guy who 3D printed his own hodgkin’s lymphoma cancer tumors prior to and after chemotherapy. He went on to say everytime he showed them to a doctor he almost always never got them back.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 11, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I was reading a Reddit post about this guy who 3D printed his own hodgkins lymphoma cancer tumors prior to and after chemotherapy. He went on to say everytime he showed them to a doctor he almost always never got them back.



That's awesome. I'd be quoting Ahnold for days with those.


----------



## wildandfree (Sep 11, 2014)

I love this thread. I love seeing the creative sides of people! I dabble in various arts... here is an offering of pyrography. For those who are not familiar. .. pyrography (wood burning) is the application of intense heat (usually an electric calligraphy-like pen) to wood, paper or leather. 

This is birch. 

View attachment fairy.jpg


----------



## bayone (Sep 12, 2014)

Is it just me, or will the site not let me upload attachments anymore?


----------



## biglynch (Sep 12, 2014)

bayone said:


> Is it just me, or will the site not let me upload attachments anymore?



Ii had the same issue earlier and had to use a different picture. Very odd


----------



## lille (Sep 12, 2014)

bayone said:


> Is it just me, or will the site not let me upload attachments anymore?



It's telling me all my pictures are too big, even though I've uploaded pictures from my phone before with no issue. I have to post the picture online nd use that link if I want to have a picture here.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 14, 2014)

Sucks that the board is being uncooperative with people trying to post images. Was looking forward to people showing off more.




wildandfree said:


> I love this thread. I love seeing the creative sides of people! I dabble in various arts... here is an offering of pyrography. For those who are not familiar. .. pyrography (wood burning) is the application of intense heat (usually an electric calligraphy-like pen) to wood, paper or leather.
> 
> This is birch.



Nice. Is that your own design or copying an existing drawing onto the wood or both?


----------



## wildandfree (Sep 15, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Nice. Is that your own design or copying an existing drawing onto the wood or both?



My own drawing from my imagination. 

I didn't have any trouble posting. Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## bayone (Sep 21, 2014)

Picture uploads seem to be working again.
View attachment bottomandtitania.jpg


----------



## lille (Sep 21, 2014)

Bayone, those are great! A Midsummer Night's Dream is one of my favorite plays.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 21, 2014)

lille said:


> Bayone, those are great! A Midsummer Night's Dream is one of my favorite plays.



Agreed.
Also what's up with women falling for jackasses?


----------



## bayone (Sep 21, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Agreed.
> Also what's up with women falling for jackasses?



Aw, Bottom's just a little over-enthusiastic.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 21, 2014)

OK so the last bits I posted, they were old and I can't imagine me finishing them. But today I thought I'd dust off the pencils and try a quick sketched selfie portrait.

I think I could get back into drawing for fun. Its not very good but it passed an hour.

Enjoy.

Apologies for the photography skills again. 

View attachment IMG_20140921_214830.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140921_215704.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140921_221311.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140921_224829.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140921_231755.jpg


----------



## bayone (Sep 21, 2014)

Very patriotic!


----------



## biglynch (Sep 21, 2014)

Funny(ish) story, my dad as a Irish man from a catholic background thinks its hilarious to by stuff with union jacks or royalty on them. It his strange two fingered salute to the old fashioned ways of the northern Irish mentality. It also bugs his chums.

He's cool like that.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 22, 2014)

bayone said:


> Aw, Bottom's just a little over-enthusiastic.



He always came across as a bit of a basket case to me.
/terribleBardjokes


----------



## bayone (Sep 28, 2014)

Art party report: So, Art Atelier III went well. More people showed up this time. One of them asked for advice, so I got to give some. He also asked my husband a lot of stuff, and I think he was a documentary-maker, so that may just be how he interacts with people.

He started off by showing me a photo of an old guy holding up a little drawing, and said that this was a famously grumpy artist whose permission they'd needed to film something, and he'd challenged one of them to draw a dog, and Robin (the guy telling the story) had scribbled a little thing that vaguely looked like a dog, and the artist had liked it.

It was sort of a cubist dog.
He tried to redraw it, but didn't like it as much, but I used that as the basis for demonstrating some stuff about colour.

Will try and get some pictures up later.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 2, 2014)

Disclaimers: I am not an artist, never took an art class after the age of 13, and haven't tried to draw someone in many years; but all of you in this thread inspired me to give it a try anyway.


----------



## bayone (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! I don't know the girl in question, but you've got a good grasp on child facial proportions.


----------



## bayone (Oct 2, 2014)

View attachment Screen Shot 2014-10-02 at 9.19.06 PM.jpg


Cartoon dog from last week's party.


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 3, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Disclaimers: I am not an artist, never took an art class after the age of 13, and haven't tried to draw someone in many years; but all of you in this thread inspired me to give it a try anyway.



Glad the thread is inspiring. Art is for everyone. 




bayone said:


> View attachment 116741
> 
> 
> Cartoon dog from last week's party.



That's awesome! Like something from 1990's Nickelodeon cartoons.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 3, 2014)

View attachment PicsArt_1412348076761.jpg
I make chainmail wallet chains; necklaces; bracelets and earrings.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Oct 3, 2014)

Great idea for a thread. Enjoying all the creativity. I have been experimenting with the idea of "Fat as Art" using photographic and photoshop techniques.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 3, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Disclaimers: I am not an artist, never took an art class after the age of 13, and haven't tried to draw someone in many years; but all of you in this thread inspired me to give it a try anyway.



You do have talent for it. I think you did a really nice job on this!



bayone said:


> View attachment 116741
> 
> 
> Cartoon dog from last week's party.



I like this one a lot.


----------



## lille (Oct 3, 2014)

The head shape is off, but it was nice to do a bit of drawing. I haven't used my pastels in too long.


----------



## Saisha (Oct 3, 2014)

Really enjoying seeing everyone's work  Please keep sharing!


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for your comments, everyone--you're too kind. My drawings are too literal and lack technique, but fortunately my subject was impressed.  Kids are pretty easy to please for the most part. 

I have also very much enjoyed seeing all of the awesome creations here: 
tankyguy and bayone, I am amazed at the diversity of your work: I could stare at it all day and still find new details to admire. 
wildandfree, your image is beautiful, and the fact that you were able to do that by burning wood blows my mind. 
freakyfred, I'm not sure what your occupation is, but your comics and T-shirt designs are quite professional-looking.
biglynch, I like all of your selfies, but the one above is especially charming because it shows us a whole new side of your personality. 
lille, that is adorable! You should frame it and hang it up somewhere as a reminder of those sweet puppy days. 
shandyman: cool graphics; they're definitely worth the color page charges. 
kazak, I bet your pieces would be a hit at those weapons/chain mail boutiques I've seen at Renaissance fairs. 

Thank to everyone who posted--like Saisha said, please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Treach (Nov 3, 2014)

I had mentioned it briefly in another thread, and I just typed it out instead of keeping it in my brain, so I figured I would post this here. It was a WIP hip hop song that kind of just turned into a WIP poem, as that's a fine line to begin with. It's also one of the many things to have been produced in therapeutic service to my recent breakup, so you've been warned and all that.

"I'm on so many mood stabilizers it's like I shill for Pfizer
But I don't get them prescribed from health care providers
Unless you count Doctor Morgan or Doc Daniels
Who provide all the liquid forget that I can handle
I'm on so many mood stabilizers it's like I shill for Pfizer
But I don't get them prescribed from health care providers
I'm smoking more than a wood-fire chimney
Because Mary Jane is the only girl who hasn't abandoned me
Booze and smoke have always been the go-to when I've been laid low
Recently spending so much time bent at the elbow
In the right position the light these pipes and take these shots
That it's fair to say that L. Bass is looking like tea pot
And yeah I got a problem, but substance abuse that isn't it
The problem is I'm missing the girl that I'm in love with
And if that seems over the top or melodramatic
Let me remind that it's better than if I actually was an addict
Because after I've gotten through this I can break those bad habits
But until then if you pass this sad sap a chalice I'm going to grab it
And drink deep from that cup until my foie gras runneth over
Because of all the things I'd like to be right now, the last is sober
And don't get it twisted I'm not trying to drink into an early grave
In fact I'm on all these chemicals in an attempt to save
Myself from myself because when you define yourself by someone else
And then that person goes away that hurt is deeply felt
So yeah I smoke a lot of weed in an attempt to numb the pain
Because weed is the closest thing I can get to novacane
And if my choices are to feel depressed or to feel nothing at all
Then it isn't really a choice; it's an easy call
That's why I'm on so many mood stabilizers it's like I shill for Pfizer
But I don't get them prescribed from health care providers
Unless you count Doctor Morgan or Doc Daniels
Who provide all the liquid forget that I can handle
I'm on so many mood stabilizers it's like I shill for Pfizer
But I don't get them prescribed from health care providers
I'm smoking more than a wood-fire chimney
Because Mary Jane is the only girl who hasn't abandoned me"


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't do much photography but I had to snap sunrise over the frozen Atlantic this morning.


----------



## lille (Feb 13, 2015)

I got to experiment with alcohol inks. I had a good time just playing with color. 

View attachment 10478223_10205272100818656_4665771052043265371_n.jpg


View attachment 10959832_10205272101378670_2702273713666996784_n.jpg


View attachment 10991311_10205272100298643_9115804934653615615_n.jpg


View attachment 10993092_10205272101698678_8549373955989898788_n.jpg


View attachment 10993423_10205272101018661_1090209229867232563_n.jpg


----------



## bayone (Mar 1, 2015)

Haven't posted anything in awhile, but I've been trying lately to do some paintings of... objects that aren't necessarily alive, but are head-shaped (styrofoam mannequin head, clay head I made last year, spoon), as kind of a way of practicing portraiture without human models.
Anyway, here's a teaspoon:
View attachment IMG_0973.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 1, 2015)

lille said:


> I got to experiment with alcohol inks. I had a good time just playing with color.


I love these!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 1, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> I don't do much photography but I had to snap sunrise over the frozen Atlantic this morning.


A beautiful new day. Please do one for the Summer, all that snow is giving me chills.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 1, 2015)

wildandfree said:


> I love this thread. I love seeing the creative sides of people! I dabble in various arts... here is an offering of pyrography. For those who are not familiar. .. pyrography (wood burning) is the application of intense heat (usually an electric calligraphy-like pen) to wood, paper or leather.
> 
> This is birch.


Absolutely gorgeous! :bow:


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 1, 2015)

Marlayna said:


> A beautiful new day. Please do one for the Summer, all that snow is giving me chills.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



It'll take me a few months!


----------



## MattB (Mar 1, 2015)

I usually post these in the 'Got Talent' thread, but since it's artwork I'll put it here. This is the new version of the cover for my next record. I had an earlier version posted in the other thread, but I zapped it.

Two years working on this album (off and on), and just getting ready to mix it. Should be out in the spring.


----------



## lille (Mar 2, 2015)

bayone said:


> Haven't posted anything in awhile, but I've been trying lately to do some paintings of... objects that aren't necessarily alive, but are head-shaped (styrofoam mannequin head, clay head I made last year, spoon), as kind of a way of practicing portraiture without human models.
> Anyway, here's a teaspoon:
> View attachment 118885



This is fantastic! You made a simple spoon into something beautiful and interesting. I enjoy playing with paints but I don't have nearly enough patience for anything realistic, I tend to stick to more abstract things.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 15, 2015)

Been cross stitching up a storm lately. Making some coasters at the moment. I miss doing other embroidery stitches too, though. With any luck I'll soon find a lovely design to practise on and remember them all.

View attachment Snapshot_20150315.JPG


----------



## lille (Apr 7, 2015)

The facial proportions are a bit off, but for not having used my pastels in way too long I think she came out ok.

Edit: Why is it giant?!?! 

View attachment IMG_2540.jpg


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 21, 2015)

Enjoyed taking photos for as long as I can remember but started playing around more during the last few weeks. Thinking of maybe doing a course or something. Anyway, here are a few photos I have recently taken that I like and a couple of older ones thrown in for good measure. (Click on the thumbnails)

1/2


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 21, 2015)

2/2 (click on the thumbnails)


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 21, 2015)

deanbpm said:


> Enjoyed taking photos for as long as I can remember but started playing around more during the last few weeks. Thinking of maybe doing a course or something. Anyway, here are a few photos I have recently taken that I like and a couple of older ones thrown in for good measure. (Click on the thumbnails)
> 
> 1/2





deanbpm said:


> 2/2 (click on the thumbnails)



You sure have an eye for photography. I especially like the swan picture :happy:


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you 

Yeah I like the swan picture too, the beads of water look amazing. Not 100% sure how I did it but i am still learning.


----------

